# Spoiled Rattens has a Siamese Dumbo for adoption in Madison Heights, VA



## lexiebaby (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi! I just started Spoiled Rattens. I save multiple rats from time to time and need to find homes for them. They're usually saved from being a snake's dinner, because people always call me to pick them up! My last rescue was what I thought was going to be an Albino, but she turned out to be a BEAUTIFUL Siamese! Look up Lemon on my Facebook pictures to see her! Her adoption fee is $10. 

I'm also beginning in 2013 to breed for BEW's (without inbreeding!), American Blues, and with a friend's help, we're trying to make blazed American Blues (breeding for those this week!). I'm sure we'll get every color in between as well! I only plan for a few breedings to see if I can get people more interested in rats. I want to share the love of these awesome pocket pets that have great temperaments! It's so hard to find decent rats in the pet stores these days in this area! 

So like us on Facebook and keep up with us! And please think about adopting Lemon!

I don't ship unfortunately, but I can travel under certain circumstances! 


Thanks!

Alex of Spoiled Rattens.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Unfortunately you are not allowed to talk about deliberate breedings here.

On antoher one. how to do you plan to create lines within in-breeding or line-breeding?


----------



## burbles (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey lexiebaby.
I'm in central VA. I just lost one of my rats. It pains me to even think about him, let alone "replacing" him with another rat, but my remaining boy is already showing signs of stress and I know he needs a new companion soon.

It's difficult to tell from your facebook page exactly which rats are available, so do you have any boys? (Preferably around Percy's age, ~6 months.)

Thanks.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't mind you posting about the rescued rat ( I really do hope that you have a separate quarantine house and are not taking rescue rats into the same household that you are breeding in!) for adoption but this is not a place to advertise intentionally bred litters, as stated both in the site rules and on the description for the Adoption Center. I am going to close this thread.



> A board for rats needing homes and homes needing rats. Please do not advertise intentionally bred litters in this section. Please post all Craigslist etc. listings in the classified sticky.


----------

